# Anyone hooking tablets to the 5D3?



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2013)

Howdy,

I just picked up a great deal on a refurbed XOOM tablet:

http://tech.woot.com/offers/xoom-10-1-32gb-4g-lte-tablet

I'm going to root it and play with Android for a bit.

I'm wondering, is there any way to hook this to the 5D3...for controlling it like you can with a laptop?

How about with the hdmi out for monitoring video maybe?

I also am going to look into apps for it so it can act like a clap board for shooting videos...but I'm interested if anyone is hooking up android tablets to their cameras in any fashion? I think it would be a great monitor. Especially if you could maybe somehow 'stream' out from the camera 5D3 hdmi out wirelessly, and have the receptor on the tablet for monitoring so it wouldn't have to be physically attached to the camera/tripod.

This would help immensely for one man band shooting like I usually do.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## DArora (Jan 24, 2013)

You can try *this app* to hook up your 5D3 with Android tablet.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 24, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I just picked up a great deal on a refurbed XOOM tablet:
> 
> ...



Just use a cable. Wireless HDMI camera to tablet would be very expensive and require some custom programing on the tablet end to get what you want. In addition it would be large/heavy and use a lot of batteries. 

I used a Samsung galaxy note phone for the same purpose for a while.. but the screen quality is pretty low and the colors looked terrible.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 25, 2013)

I've just a 5d and I intend to hook it up using "camranger". Full control over wireless direct.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2013)

My Xoom came in the other day..and is pretty fun.
I'm going to likely root it this weekend to make it even more accessible.

I have a special cable I got and will experiment with hooking it to camera this weekend...but I've also been thinking heavily about how to do the HDMI out of the 5D3 (when the firmware comes out later this year)...and transmitting wirelessly to my tablet possibly...as an external monitor so I could see myself when filming my cooking show one man band style.

I found this video:

http://nofilmschool.com/2012/11/abelcine-wireless-video-solution/

And it is something along the lines I'm thinking of. This one has HDMI to something called SDI converter boxes hooked on, overkill for my needs...but the 'geffen' box sounds interesting.

I'm also thinking that this kind of wireless set up might be very convenient going straight to a video recorder ...maybe could send same signal to both the tablet "monitor" and the external video recorder.

I'm gonna research the wireless video transmission thing...and maybe experiment with it...but if it would work, sure would make for some interesting ways to monitor and record from the Canon 5D3 and other dslrs....and possibly be affordable for the DIY'er and low budget guys like myself.

Thoughts?

cayenne


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it possible to do this on my friend's 7D without jailbreaking a device? The camera adapter from apple makes it a snap to transfer photos, but no control or live view. I'm really liking the wifi control on the 6D, but I wonder if its the way of the future or a gimmick.


----------



## brianboru (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll second DArora's vote for DSLR Controller. It really works, I've used everything but the wifi pass (solely because I only have a single Android device.) 

Demo videos: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ChainfireXDA?feature=watch
Developer page:
http://dslrcontroller.com/


----------



## brad goda (Feb 12, 2013)

I know this is duck soup with the 6D and canon app
but didnt know this was possible with other cameras
cool to see you guys figured this out...

but how many RAW files can you actually shoot and store on a pad device?
or is it just for viewing...

regardless way cool!


----------



## brianboru (Feb 12, 2013)

brad goda said:


> but how many RAW files can you actually shoot and store on a pad device?
> or is it just for viewing...


"DSLR Controlller" only allows control and review at this time. The ability to store directly to a non-rooted device is, I think, the only development item listed before it exits "Beta". Unfortunately the ability has been on the list for awhile.


----------

